# Sticky  Which brand do you collect?



## Vish

Hey guys, 

Its time for a quick poll.Which brand of model trains do you collect?

Just curious to know which brands you guys collect..this will give me some idea of what you guys would like to read. I hope to build toypedia using the poll results too. Hoping to get a good response!


----------



## T-Man

You asked.

Cheep and broken, mostly.


----------



## Reckers

*LOL* Ya gotta be kidding! This minute may be the only time American Flyer runs neck-and-neck with Lionel and outstrips H&O!


----------



## Reckers

Along that line, though....Vish, there tend to be two sects to model trains: Collectors and Runners. Mostly we get along, supporting the same hobby, but there are distinct differences in what we value. There's also quite a bit of crossover, but what I prize (as a Runner) may not be of any value or interest to a Collector. 

Also...some of us are interested in real trains, while others are less interested; some are engrossed in steam locomotives, while others focus on diesels and electrics. Finally, trolleys and subways have their own adherents, as well.


----------



## T-Man

Let's see. 
I fixed the 2333, 248, two 520s. Assembled a 5690. Saved a 2016 from a drywall screw. I originaly bought it for parts but it ran much better than my other engines, I couldn't do it.
Resuscitated a Marx 999,with another 999 and a 400 still in intensive care.
I have the first 224, a 1668, that still need parts.
The 300AC needs to be tweaked. Another AF in line for help.
Not to mention my garage sale Marklin Z that needs a motor.
Well worn, cheep, and broken is definitely my niche.
But all the lights work!!!!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man said:


> You asked.
> 
> Cheep and broken, mostly.


I'm with T-Man on this one ...

""Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me."



TJ


----------



## shaygetz

AHM/Rivarossi...the poor man's brass.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I collect and run MTH, Atlas O, Lionel, and some K-Line


----------



## x_doug_x

i collect g/ho/and 027. sort of, i'll prob. sell a bunch of it here soon.


----------



## tjcruiser

I'd be curious how many have Tyco in the "other" category. Not so much that these are "collector's items" or anything close to that, but it seems many of us have a bunch of 'em from way back when we were kids. Maybe?

TJ


----------



## x_doug_x

i like the tyco/mantua metal loco's.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Crash & Burn Section!*



tjcruiser said:


> I'd be curious how many have Tyco in the "other" category. Not so much that these are "collector's items" or anything close to that, but it seems many of us have a bunch of 'em from way back when we were kids. Maybe?
> 
> TJ


Yeah TJ,
As kids we started out with these and now they are just" Fodder for the Garage Floor" or "Great Train Wrecks We Know and Love! :laugh: Other is the perfect place...but these are the building blocks to running more sophisticated rolling stock and engines...they have served their purpose admirably!:thumbsup: I run Atlas,Athearn,AHM/Rivarossi!


----------



## tooter

The only thing close to a collection is this small group of 50 year old Model Engineering Works all diecast rolling stock. I think they're really cool...


----------



## TulsaFlyer

Right now, I would say a good 80% of my stuff is Tyco.
I didn't set out to find it, it just seemed to find me.


Jody


----------



## Vish

Hi guys! 

I started this poll to get to know more about the reputed modelling brands. I did some surfing and found these brands which seem to be popular 

Athearn-HO scale
Kato-HO scale
Atlas-HO scale
MPH-O scale

If you think I've missed out some brands which are important, Please let me know and I will start a new poll with a comprehensive list. 

Thanks!


----------



## T-Man

Vish, I have noticed that Canada has a strong European influence with buisness. In the states we don't see a lot of imported trains. Some brands are common but I would guess most are not. Now a place like Eurohobbies specializes in imports and carries many of the brands you have mentioned for Canada and the US. This is just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Reckers

T-Man said:


> Vish, I have noticed that Canada has a strong European influence with buisness. In the states we don't see a lot of imported trains. Some brands are common but I would guess most are not. Now a place like Eurohobbies specializes in imports and carries many of the brands you have mentioned for Canada and the US. This is just something to keep in mind.


That was the reason for my "What are you guys doing and why" question in another thread. It would appear Toypedia is UK-based (not an issue); the items posted for discussion were all of European manufacture, stuff we don't see much of on this side of the water. That led me to wonder if we were being gently encouraged to buy European products, or if Toypedia's knowledge and experience was simply limited to those manufacturers. It would appear the latter is the case.


----------



## Reckers

Vish,

Let me save you some digging, since I have a few minutes before lunch. I'm going to give you a synopsis of American Flyer and S scale.

In brief: American Flyer was the primary developer and manufacturer of S scale in the USA. It's golden years were just before WWII and after the war. It's best products, IMHO, were manufactured from around 1938 to 1960. Shortly after that, it went bankrupt. Lionel bought the tooling, the name, and so on and now produces it as a minor part of it's catalog, generally referred to as "Flyonel". There are other manufacturers of S scale, but they never have caught on the way American Flyer or Flyonel have. 

I think it's fair to say the largest segment of S scale users are running antique, American Flyer equipment made in the 1938 to 1960 period. S scale is halfway between O and HO, incidentally, and is generally acknowledged to be superior to all other model railroad equipment. Okay, most of them admit it, but privately.


----------



## Vish

Yep, all European stuff so far (and I am from India - not sure what the brands over there are). The folks at Toy Collector have started with ToyPedia almost 2 years ago and now have 35,000 diecast cars (with more than 100,000 coming). I started single-handed to upload model trains and my first data was coming from a Hornby dealer (Hornby now owns Arnold, Lima, Ravarossi). Am now working to get North American sources (subtle hint ) and should have something soon.


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers said:


> S scale is halfway between O and HO, incidentally, and is generally acknowledged to be superior to all other model railroad equipment.


Cough ... COUGH ... Hack ... HACK ... COUGH ...

Jeez ... is it me, or is it getting smokey in here? I think someone is blowing lots of smoke around!  :laugh:

TJ


----------



## x_doug_x

there is plenty of info on manufactures on wikipedia .org. there has also been several brands in here people in the u.s. are fromiliar with

walthers
lionel
k-line
mantua
tyco
life-like
bachmann
williams
american flyer
mth
aristocraft
lgb
atlas
marx<<<older cheaper brand i wouldn't put ahead of the others. but still would make a good write up.
new bright <<< i would worry about them last, as they have only made 2 electric train sets i know of and for only one year. i believe that was back in 1998

these are all a great start in welcoming the u.s. train market to your site. good luck and hope you take these manufactuers into consideration

ps. these may not all be american manufactuers. but these are brands the american market is fromiliar with.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Vish said:


> Am now working to get North American sources (subtle hint ) and should have something soon.


This is pretty much what we have (or had) for O gauge / scale manufacturers here in the USA:

3rd Rail - http://www.3rdrail.com/
American Flyer - They stopped producing O gauge trains in the late 1940s (1947 according to Wikipedia)...
Atlas O - http://www.atlaso.com/
Ives - Purchased by Lionel and A.F. in 1928... Two years later in 1930 Lionel bought A.F.'s share... By 1933/34, Lionel had stopped using the Ives name all together... (From Wikipedia)
K-Line - Was purchased by Lionel in early 2006, but Lionel just recently announced that they are dropping the line... No one is sure if someone else will pick it up or not though - http://kline.lionel.com/
Lionel - http://www.lionel.com/
Marx - I am not sure when they stopped production :dunno:
MTH Electric Trains - http://www.mthtrains.com/
Weaver - http://www.weavermodels.com/
Williams - Was purchased by Bachmann in late 2007 - http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewCat&catId=203

EDIT: Maybe sometime in the near future you can make a "what brand do you model / collect" thread in each scale forum


----------



## tjcruiser

Doug and B&M,

Good mfr list summaries. I especially like the O list.

I think Marx trains died out in the mid 1970's (after sale of Marx to Quaker Oats). Also, I think there was a new (separate) company making tinplate under the name of "Marx Trains", but I'm not sure if they're still around.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Reckers

tjcruiser said:


> Cough ... COUGH ... Hack ... HACK ... COUGH ...
> 
> Jeez ... is it me, or is it getting smokey in here? I think someone is blowing lots of smoke around!  :laugh:
> 
> TJ


Teej, don't be alarmed. You should be used to breathing AF cinders by now.


----------



## tworail

I collect LGB. Not on the list though! 

I do have some Marklin but wouldn't label it as a collection. Don't actively pursue Marklin collecting now.


----------



## tkruger

I am a runner / kit builder / repairer. Athearn Blue Box, Roundhouse and older metal Mantuas are what I run. As far a collect since they are for enjoyment and I never expect to make a profit I do not know if it counts as collecting.


----------



## tjcruiser

Since when did the art of collecting anything necessarily equate to "profit"? Long shot odds there, most times!


----------



## Southern

My collection is small, and it has just evolved over the years. Most of it is just for fun, so that I can leave it out for the grand kids to play with. I had to vote for other because I collect the cheep stuff. Manta, Rivarossi, IHC, and Tyco, and a few Brass from Overland.


----------



## Vish

Ah! thanks..this thread has seriously saved me a lot of time. Next thing to do now is to add these manufacturers to Toypedia. I'll keep posting my progress...


----------



## Reckers

tjcruiser said:


> Since when did the art of collecting anything necessarily equate to "profit"? Long shot odds there, most times!


Teej, I think you found our point of collective bipolarity.

Model railroading has those who collect. For the more extreme of this camp, ever running a piece is an anathema: any wear reduces it's value.

Model railroading has those who run. To the more extreme of this camp, a piece left on the shelf to admire is a piece wasted.

Each, incidentally, thinks the other is overloaded with money. It's common knowledge it costs a fortune to dedicate a room to your trains and have a layout, much less fund it's construction. Further, one must be wealthy, by necessity, to indulge in collecting all those expensive locomotives with the incorrect shade of orange on the stripe or the numbers printed in the wrong place. So, we're all incredibly wealthy, depending upon where you are standing.

Except that we runners know you collectors somehow make enormous profits by restoring them and putting them on the shelf in their original glory. Go figure.


----------



## tworail

I'm a collector-runner of my trains. Leaving them in the box (where I gather they spent most of their lives anyway) is shameful. 

They should be run, and run hard.

The LGB ones you can put away wet too


----------



## Bman

Only a runner here, HO scale 4 axle locos. I have mostly new stuff with a sprinkle of a little older mixed in. My first, and most favorite, loco is a 1980's Atlas, Kato drive, Alco C425. She's a beast compared to my other ones. I also have Athearn, new Altas, Proto 1k and 2k, Bachmann and Broadway limited Imports. All of them have there +'s and -'s, All of them are fun :thumbsup:


----------



## green_elite_cab

I don't collect brands, if they make a model i want, i buy it. that said, the trend seems to be Bachmann (somehow), >Atlas> Imperial hobby Productions (commuter models)


----------



## stationmaster

shaygetz said:


> AHM/Rivarossi...the poor man's brass.


Agreed. But, I'm a true sucker for a good-looking, good running engine of almost any manufacturer......as long as the price is right.

However, collecting is a relative term that seems to be somehow connected to one's longevity in the model railroading hobby. Never thought of myself as a collector until I opened the closet door............

Bob


----------



## cabledawg

Dont know why I didnt see this before 

I can honestly say that while I dont care which brand I use, I will go out of my way to find what I need in Bachmann. Growing up, I had three sets, two HO and a G scale. One HO was the very first I had and it was a Tyco. Nothing wrong with it, really. The second was a Bachmann that I actually got from a buddy who didnt have much interest in trains. And the G scale was a Big Haulers Thunderbolt Express. When I went to go buy a new set for my kids, I went straight to Bachmann. I dont need super fancy, but I dont want super cheap either. Bachmann seems to be the middle ground........

I also voted for other because we are trying to build up our Micro Machines trains.


----------



## NS_Fan_2010

Having a limited income, I run bachmann for now.

If I can ever get my HO stuff gone, then I could actually get the lumber needed to make an actual layout.

Kind of stinks that once I get done with running trains, they have to go back in the box


----------



## Russell

I don't know how precisely the word collect was intended in the original question. I don't collect, or at least don't think I do. I'm a runner. How well the locomotive works is a major part of the equation for me. That is why my favorite is my Atlas HO GP-40 Master Silver Series. It runs well, quiet, and very slow. Being cost conscious makes me hesitant to try another brand to then be disappointed. My older Athearn Blue Box locomotives run well but are very noisy, something I only noticed once I'd bought the above Atlas. My one Bachmann, chosen by one of my sons, never ran well and now doesn't run at all. So, for now, for me, it's Atlas.

Bob wrote:


> However, collecting is a relative term that seems to be somehow connected to one's longevity in the model railroading hobby. Never thought of myself as a collector until I opened the closet door............


That closet door can creep up on you


----------



## bagd_cdime

Hi all I'm new on here.... I collect Overland brass. I'm actually looking for 3 particular units:
HO scale overland RS-18u PGE, British Columbia Railway, and/or BC Rail
HO scale overland GMD-1 omi#6690.1- 6694.1 in either CN or NAR
HO scale overland SD38-2 omi#55-87010012-1 NAR

Anyone know of any available? If so please don't hesitate to email me at [email protected]
thank you and I look forward to any email.


----------



## gc53dfgc

you must be rich to only collect and operate brass trains!


----------



## bagd_cdime

Rich..... Hahaha ya right! I have lots of different brands, Athearn, Bachmann spectrum, Life-Like proto, Atlas, Mantua, Broadway limited, just to name a few. The reason I collect brass is the detail I find is far greater than plastic, the roadnames and loco type I collect are generally only found in brass. I am impressed with the plastic locos they have now compared to when I started the hobby back in the early 80's.


----------



## gc53dfgc

wow still very expensive train brands at that.


----------



## bagd_cdime

I won't deny that.... Hahaha


----------



## gc53dfgc

bagd_cdime said:


> I won't deny that.... Hahaha


I'd imagine if your not rich then you don't buy new engines to often then?


----------



## gc53dfgc

thing for the MODS to add to the poll. Rivarossi, MTH, Whalters (that proto stuff.) though I guess those are covered under other aren't they?


----------



## bagd_cdime

I buy fairly steady, the brass I collect are hard to find, so it gives me time in between.... Since Xmas I've bought an Overland loco, an old custom brass loco, and a Kato SD40-2..... If someone comes up with these 3 units I'm looking for, I'd buy them.... But odds of all 3 being available at once are pretty slim to non. However, This past year, the train bug has bitten me more than it ever has! Hahaha


----------



## gc53dfgc

bagd_cdime said:


> I buy fairly steady, the brass I collect are hard to find, so it gives me time in between.... Since Xmas I've bought an Overland loco, an old custom brass loco, and a Kato SD40-2..... If someone comes up with these 3 units I'm looking for, I'd buy them.... But odds of all 3 being available at once are pretty slim to non. However, This past year, the train bug has bitten me more than it ever has! Hahaha


Two brass engines and a Kato locomotive in about a month and a half! You are rich! What do you do for a living? I think I might come and join you with that kind of income.:laugh:


----------



## glockr

tjcruiser said:


> I'd be curious how many have Tyco in the "other" category. Not so much that these are "collector's items" or anything close to that, but it seems many of us have a bunch of 'em from way back when we were kids. Maybe?
> 
> TJ


I collect Tyco, in fact I love Tyco trains. My first train set was a Tyco set I got for Christmas when I was 10 or so. They're almost old enough to be considered vintage and the fact they're not collected by serious collectors means they're still affordable and I don't have to worry if my 5 year old gets his hands on a loco and breaks it.

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## CNW 1518

Kato/Atlas/Intermountain


----------



## x_doug_x

Lionel/AHM+rivarossi/Bachmann/Life Like/Marx/Aristocraft/tyco+mantua.

that pretty much sums up what i have now lol


----------



## Rally of the Valley

Rapido for passenger trains! 

Freight .... well, Im not there yet


----------



## cgazaway

i agree, all of my "kid stuff" was tyco. All my allowance went to the alco, or woolworth store (wow, am I that old?) and they seemed to only sell tyco and some AHM. I havent been back in the hobby long enough to develop a preference. Ironically, i found this forum by googling "what is the best brand of morel railroad!!!


----------



## tjcruiser

The Woolworth in my home town had a great toy section, and a fabulous diner in the store. On those rare days when I "was a good boy", my Mom would take me to the "five-and-dime", let me pick out a little toy goodie, then treat me to an ice cream soda. Mmmmmm ...

Long gone, though, that old five-and-dime ...

TJ


----------



## cgazaway

dont think you could sell much at a 5&dime nowadays, maybe a rubber band! lol. It was always a struggle for me to avoid the temptation of buying baseball cards to save up for more trains. 10cent pack of cards gave ya a quick fix! (i still have those as well, my wife is threatening to put me on "The Hoarders"


----------



## Guest

Hi,
As i am used to living in new york in united states so i am in love with American Flyer..
I think it is providing as much services as it could be...
Thanks


----------



## CCrider

mth,and lionel,kline,atlas.


----------



## AVNMechanic

Atlas, Athearn, and Walthers


----------



## Massey

I had to go with the "other" since the engines I have are not listed.

*Kato* are my favorites and I am not happy that they have dropped production of HO scale.
*Atlas gold and silver series *are great engines, good detail and reasonable price.
*Athearn BB and RTR*
*Broadway Limited Imports*, great machines, my favorite loco in my collection is the N&W Class J #611
*Life Like Proto 1K and Proto 2K*, (both before and after Walthers bought them) good runners nice details.

Most of my rolling stock is Athearn BB, RTR and Walthers Gold, with a couple of Atlas thown in here and there.

Massey


----------



## pqkawara

Boston&Maine said:


> I collect and run MTH, Atlas O, Lionel, and some K-Line


i collect g/ho/and 027. sort of, i'll prob. sell a bunch of it here soon.


----------



## N-gauged

Well I'm not a collector but the trains that I've purchased so far have been Life Like, Atlas, and Con Cor.​


----------



## KATO FAN

UH let me see, I think its KATO N scale. 

-D


----------



## pmcgurin

Kato uber alles!


----------



## Nightowl4933

Maerklin Z Scale, for me!


----------



## Big Ed

Nightowl4933 said:


> Maerklin Z Scale, for me!



Your ZZZZZZ man.

You don't see to many Z men on the site.

You must have keen eyes.


----------



## Nightowl4933

big ed said:


> Your ZZZZZZ man.
> 
> You don't see to many Z men on the site.
> 
> You must have keen eyes.


Not as keen as I thought they were! I've changed my specs twice since I started this hobby!

Pete


----------



## tyconator

I collect everything from Athearn to Marx!Lionel,overrated!I mainly collect Tyco/Mantua and Rivarossi.


----------



## Artieiii

Lionel, Atlas, Athearn, Walthers and a little bit of Bachmann.
-Art


----------



## stevetil

Another major Lionel collector.
Along with some MTH.
I hope to have a layout, _real soon now._


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lionel, MTH, Williams, Weaver, almost all O-scale. Most of my powered units are TMCC with a couple of MTH DCC models thrown in. I have some HO that I'm accumulating and at some point I'm going to do a little HO layout.


----------



## Smokinapankake

I gotta say Athearn. While I do have some Stewart, Roundhouse and even Tyco, I love the old Athearn Blue box stuff. When I want something new I inevitably look at Athearn before anything else. 
But I like to run them. I don't repaint or add details or anything, but I will replace that stupid stamped metal contact strip with hard wiring. I like to hear the growl.


----------



## enjoyourlife

collection is a good hobby


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

What brand do I collect? Trains.


----------



## trainbuffmargaret

*re what trains*

hi i collect and run Hornby,Roco and Lima trains mainly marg


----------



## NightStar

I collect Bachmann, they are my favorites.


----------



## Snape

*American Flyer and Hornby*

American Flyer and Hornby are the two brands of model trains which are closest to my heart and that I associate to the most.


----------



## tjcruiser

You're running both S and 00?


----------



## Big Mike

I run "o" scale legacy control for me loinel,MTH,K-line
"o" gauge for my three grand sons, lionel old school stuff easy for them to use
but I have a small kato n scale circle in my park so the "o" scale kids can ride, looks kool ,the wife loves it. pics soon ,I hope
.................mike


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Bachmann mainly, sometimes Atlas for the metal wheels and trucks. My local model train store usually has tons of both, and more 

-J.


----------



## manchesterjim

Lifelike -specifically Proto 2000 for locos. As for rolling stock...anything that doesn't start as "shiny" plastic!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Lionel for O, tyco, Bachmann, life like, athern, and roundhouse for HO. Pretty much just looking to display my HO stuff and run the O.


----------



## tkruger

manchesterjim said:


> Lifelike -specifically Proto 2000 for locos. As for rolling stock...anything that doesn't start as "shiny" plastic!


If the "shiny" plastic is the only thing stopping you from getting / using a care hit is with a coat of dull coat. I have some ones that the dull coat made a world of difference to. They fit in well with several of the Blue Box kits on my layout. Also the "shiny" ones can be gotten cheep and improved on like a kit can.


----------



## manchesterjim

tkruger said:


> If the "shiny" plastic is the only thing stopping you from getting / using a care hit is with a coat of dull coat.


Very true....and I've done the Dull-Coat thing when needed. I just hate the OTHER stuff that usually has to happen like, changing the wheels out for metal versions, changing the hook and horn couplers to knuckle couplers, and so on......

Like i was saying in another post, I don't get too excited about the creative/decorative side of the hobby...unfortunately I don't have the brain for it. I'm too much of a technician/engineer.....so my fun comes from making things run.

That said, I'm a HUGE fan of proto-2000 locos. Every single one I've owned, most of them obtained used, has run great. They even perform well when changed over to DCC, something that other locos don't always do.


----------



## waltr

I don't really collect any brand. So the closest that would fall into this are the La Belle cars. These I do build with as much detail as I can.


----------



## tkruger

manchesterjim said:


> Very true....and I've done the Dull-Coat thing when needed. I just hate the OTHER stuff that usually has to happen like, changing the wheels out for metal versions, changing the hook and horn couplers to knuckle couplers, and so on......
> 
> Like i was saying in another post, I don't get too excited about the creative/decorative side of the hobby...unfortunately I don't have the brain for it. I'm too much of a technician/engineer.....so my fun comes from making things run.
> 
> That said, I'm a HUGE fan of proto-2000 locos. Every single one I've owned, most of them obtained used, has run great. They even perform well when changed over to DCC, something that other locos don't always do.


I can truly understand that. I go from a building / upgrading stage to a running one. Means I have to have at least part of the layout fully functional at all times so that I can do whatever I feel like that day.


----------



## 842

My engines are Kato and rolling stock are various brands


----------



## ColtsKurt

I run (at Christmas only, currently) pre war Lionel.


----------



## [email protected]

I collect mostly the U&A line... 

*
*
(used and abused).


----------



## New Berlin RR

im more the cross over I think, I keep one or two (the one is not working any more I think  ) on display in a book case just because its a nice looking train and it adds a conversation piece to look at but most of my trains are used or second hand, infact I can count on one hand how many I bought brand new from a store or other place like that, 1 thats right the only one I have that was new from the factoy is my BN 2267 engine...all the others are used trains that are purchased at the local train club or off Evil bay from people who don't really know squat about these things...

My latest acquisition is a SD-40 (i think) BNSF thats got DCC and QSI sound for about $190-ish and its ol 525, the seller didn't seem to know a lot about it or trains in general, not sure if i asked wrong questions or what but took a chance here...so I would say im good to fit in the broken and fix them nich...I got one thats of unknown type thats in ICU right now and another that lights up but tries to short the track when I use it...so I may need to take it to ICU also, if not its going in the parts box I suppose...and most seem to be AHM/Riverossi at this time, but im also looking at a few that are of German build...


----------



## Kwikster

I voted lionel, simply because it's what I have most of. 60% of my post war dates to 1953 rest to 1957. I'd do HO but won't sell my o scale to fund it. All pieces have been in my family since new.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I collect the "train" brand.


----------



## rogruth

I don't actually collect any kind,I play with them.

Three rail O gauge by Lionel,Williams,K-Line,K-Lionel,MTH,Weaver,RMT,Atlas and I probably missed something.


----------



## tjcruiser

ColtsKurt said:


> I run (at Christmas only, currently) pre war Lionel.


Hey Kurt,

I'm a prewar guy, too. Have you posted any pics of your stuff yet? I'd love to see what you have, at some point. Maybe start a new thread in O, with a little bio on your collection (big or small ... it doesn't matter ... I just like peeking over a shoulder a people's stuff!).

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nosy sort aren't you TJ?


----------



## tjcruiser

"Snoop Dog"!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

I'm a operator more or less. Own some Marx 0-27 and for HO: Rivarossi, Varney, Athearn, Mantua, ken Kidder, Tyco, and Proto 2000 and Bachmann.


----------



## [email protected]

Which war?


----------



## rrgrassi

I still have my old Tyco stuff. I have added body mount couplers and metal wheel sets to the cars. The only Tyco locomotive I still have is my Tender Driven Chattenooga. It still runs. I do have it's identical twin to experiment with repowering using a Varney motored truck in place of the Tyco Power.

I have lots of Athearn BB, Some Bachmann, Intermountain, Round House, Accurail, and a partial Lionel American Freedom Train. I am still missing car number 105.


----------



## warbyrd12

Any ExactRail fans out there? I just bought about 25 rolling stock of ER.


----------



## DJTrains

As someone already mentioned, there are mostly the collectors and runners. Personally I'm one of the exceptions. I don't give a flip for collecting and I do very little running. I like 0 gauge Lionel trains from my childhood (1948-58) mostly because during that time train sets were considered the ultimate toy for boys. So, having trains (and other toys) from that era somehow brings me joy. It's almost like going back to the time when dad gave me my first Lionel train set. I hate real trains and playing with childhood toys bores me to tears. But I do enjoy seeing them and very occasional short running times.


----------



## D1566

Answering the original question; Bachmann (US & UK), Hornby as per the poll. The 'Other' would include: Broadway, MTH, Proto/Walthers, Tenshodo.


----------



## crosstie

athearn genesis locos and silver series rolling stock. so 58 percent choose other, makes one wonder


----------



## jlong

Man, talk about a loaded question! It's not fair really.

O gauge:

Lionel
MTH
Atlas

N scale:

Kato
Atlas
Athearn
Intermountain
Minitrix
Arnold

S gauge:

American Flyer

A weensie bit of HO:

Athearn
Atlas
AHM


----------



## rogruth

crosstie said:


> athearn genesis locos and silver series rolling stock. so 58 percent choose other, makes one wonder


Since there are many brands not listed and many chose other,what are you wondering about?
I am not being snide,I don't understand.


----------



## jlong

Roger, I can't speak for crosstie.

However, my interpretation is back in the days before the surge of highly detailed Chineese imports, Athearn Blue box pretty much owned the HO market with their line of very affordable and nicely detailed engines and rolling stock. It was everywhere and had a huge following of beginners as well as seasoned modelers. Even though their Genesis line of diesels is top notch, Athearn doesn't own the market like they did then.


----------



## gofisher2

jlong said:


> Roger, I can't speak for crosstie.
> 
> However, my interpretation is back in the days before the surge of highly detailed Chineese imports, Athearn Blue box pretty much owned the HO market with their line of very affordable and nicely detailed engines and rolling stock. It was everywhere and had a huge following of beginners as well as seasoned modelers. Even though their Genesis line of diesels is top notch, Athearn doesn't own the market like they did then.


Athearn Blue Box is pretty much all I will buy in engines. Other than a Bachmann GE44 ton (too unique to pass up). The hobby has gotten rather expensive in the last few years. I generally look for used engines and engine parts at shows. I can usually pick up parts cheap over time and put together a decent engine with less than $20 in cost (minus motor). Add a quality motor, tune well and you can have an engine that rivels new models for a lot less money. But, I purchase for the modeling aspect and the running so finding parts feeds the part of the hobby I like. I do collect, but not the model trains themselves.


----------



## jlong

I still have a few Athearn blue box engines from the 70's when I was a teen. They still run strong today. They were very reliable, simple, and affordable designs.


----------



## aionta

Whatever I can get my hands on


----------



## New Berlin RR

I like to collect the type that "don't run great" fix them up and then use the engines, or if I can't fix the engine it goes into one of my boxes either for parts or to be used later as part of a staged scene, wether for a wreak scene or to become a load heading to the scrap yard...


----------



## mtoney

I had to choose other. I prefer the "B" word, thats right brass, vintage brass to be precise. Not the high doller stuff for the most part but older Tenshodo, LMB, Akane and PFM/United. Most of my current collection is Tenshodo NYC engines and one LMB that is for sale. Got into brass in my late teens and never looked back. I love steam but hate fragile plastic, lack of detail on diecast(I lack the patience to detail it) and newer brass is also to fragile and way out of my budget when it comes to steam. Add to the old smell is the great ozone smell when I fire up one of my old engines for some work on the layout. Mike


----------



## briangcc

HO Scale:

Varney - metal (steam and diesel)
Hobbytown - metal only
Globe
Railpower - I have a number of bare shells I need to finish
Athearn - GP30's


O Scale:

Older Lionel - tinplate
Ives


----------



## tjcruiser

Brian,

Have we seen any pics of your prewar tinplate O yet? You should create a "show and tell" thread over in the O section!

TJ


----------



## briangcc

TJ,

Nope - I actually haven't photographed any of that yet. Might do that this weekend if I can dig it out.

Will also dig out my Varney collection as it's not original. I custom painted a complete A-B-B-A set in ATSF silver & red warbonnet. It's driven by Athearn F-7 chassis underneath - they slip right in where the original Varney was. I have (2) more complete sets to go. My dad has at least (1) complete set in NYC cigar band scheme so I may see if I can dig those out as well.


Funny thing on the Varney stuff...I was at a train show at the Buffalo Convention Center years ago and found this heavy cast F-3 unit. I had no idea what Varney was but it was heavy and I was shooting for some competition in the pulling contest my local NMRA was holding so I bought it. It looked lonely so I went to another show in the Buffalo area and located a nice Varney B unit to go with it. All original paint and box, no driveline. Perfect for what I wanted since I had plans for it. The seller asked what I wanted it for so I told him and that I was going to strip the shell and custom paint it for my railroad. You'd think I had shot his first born, ran over his dog, and slept with his wife by the reaction I got! 

My dad saw this as an opportunity and started haggling for a bunch of aluminum passenger cars. My dad ended up with a heck of a deal as the guy was fixated on me rather than what he sold the cars for (in a nutshell - my dad broke up the set he had by buying individual pieces and then got the guy to drop the price on the remaining pieces). 

I ended up paying a pretty penny but I got the shell and box I wanted. Now up to that point I was having a very crappy day. So I tossed the shell into a container of brake fluid and after the shell was completely clean, my luck turned completely around! Gotta love it!! I took it as a sign from above that the shell I bought needed a little cleaning


----------



## tjcruiser

briangcc said:


> You'd think I had shot his first born, ran over his dog, and slept with his wife by the reaction I got!


  

:laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## texmaster

Mth Mth MTH!!



Bachmann! Mth!


----------



## tjcruiser

Tex,

Just out of curiosity, how high above the floor is that 2nd layout mounted?

TJ


----------



## Guest

In scale 0, ScaleCraft. So, "other".
In three rail, I don't collect, I run...and it's all Lionel. Well......I just finished 3 Kasiner passenger cars....
In Half 0, Varney, English, PennLine, Mantua, even some early Athearn engines (including a "dual geared geep".


----------



## Hold'ErNewt

I tend to lean towards Rivarossi.


----------



## texmaster

tjcruiser said:


> Tex,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how high above the floor is that 2nd layout mounted?
> 
> TJ


Sorry, missed this post.

Its at cube level height so about 6 feet off the ground.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks.


----------



## cv_acr

I do not collect equipment from only a single supplier, but I can say that I do not own anything from any of the manufacturers listed as the primary options for the poll.

I have equipment from Walthers, Intermountain, Athearn, Atlas, ExactRail and TrueLine trains among others. I also have a supply of resin kits from a few sources but the largest amount being old Sylvan Scale Models kits, and a few things that I'm working on building entirely from scratch.

It's not about collecting a particular brand, but acquiring what is appropriate for my railroad.


----------



## Grbauc

I'm in the same camp has cv_acr my first train set was a athearn and I've been a big collector of them, kato in second place then Intermountain MTH Atlas some walthers bachmann and finally picked up some tower 55.. I want to try a few brass engines someday save save save.
Has to what brand i like the best in engines umm.. well to hard to say but for me detail is important but if stuff breaks constantly in reg use it gets frustrating and id have to give the edge to Athearn over kato in detail but there rails and detail items seem more prone to breaking. 
The MTH i like a lot and i picked up a few tower 55 off ebay and i love them sound is awsome detail is good.


For rolling stock i like pretty much the same Walthers Athearn Intermountain i just started looking at bowers.
In rolling stock i find the stuff to be much closer bachmann for me is low on the list of engines but some of there rolling stock i like so i find i don't tend to stick to a certain maker in rolling stock like i did in the early days of my engine buying..


----------



## Grbauc

the funny thing about the pole is that the most voted on item are not on the list.. funny probably a steam guy made the poll different manufactures then more modern stuff i guess..


----------



## flankerhung

Have a large set of Marklin H0 with some BEMO, Fleischmann, old TRIX, ROCO, etc...

Going to try some Chinese brand..


----------



## coupman35

Well i had some of the train for a bit now my first loco is a 1978 Lionel and i have a few Bachmann.All in Ho scale .


----------



## wsorfan4003

Got my first N scale today plus a Kato Dash-9 BNSF


----------



## apoc444

got a few bachmann, a tyco in Ho and a lionel in O scale


----------



## ATHEARNFAN

Athearn BB for diesel power. For steam i have several I.H.C. premiers. For rolling stock i like Athearn BB, MDC roundhouse and Accurail ofcourse. Most of my collection is 15-20 years old. In the 90s i stocked up and have over 140 Athearn diesels of all of the biggest western roads.
I try to refrain from buying stuff made in China but sometimes i can't help it


----------



## bishop

*over here*



tjcruiser said:


> I'd be curious how many have Tyco in the "other" category. Not so much that these are "collector's items" or anything close to that, but it seems many of us have a bunch of 'em from way back when we were kids. Maybe?
> 
> TJ


Bought a box of misc. HO track and parts @ the last show in Bluefield. It's what my 5yo son and I use for his small layout. It was loaded with the old Tyco stuff, locos (dead), hard wired remote turnouts, structures. We were able to salvage some of the Tyco stuff for his debut layout (trainset).


----------



## California RailFan508

To this day, mainly Lionel (all but three cars and a diesel that I own are from Lionel). I do have a few K-Line cars and an old Wabash ALCO PA diesel that I got in 2003 from a local hobby store.


----------



## DJTrains

California RailFan508 said:


> To this day, mainly Lionel (all but three cars and a diesel that I own are from Lionel). I do have a few K-Line cars and an old Wabash ALCO PA diesel that I got in 2003 from a local hobby store.


I love Lionel. It was the brand I grew up with and to me it's model railroading. I only wish I had kept my 1st train set


----------



## keitaro

I collect mostly dapol tomix kato and micro ace. i won`t comment on who is better as every model is different.

Though i will say i have not bought many farish as even my newer farish models have been not great, running wise anyway!


----------



## Caldermologist

I collect N scale steam from the twenties mostly. Three sets of trains, Continental European, mostly German, British, and American, mostly Santa Fe.

So far I've found interesting equipment from Minitrix, Dapol, Athearn, Bachmann, and Fleischmann.


----------



## dave1905

I don't "collect" any models. I build models that operate on my layout.


----------



## mnp13

Just starting into Lionel O, pre and post war, not really into the modern stuff.


----------



## G-RUN

I collect various brands in H0.
From Athearn, Kato, MTH, Intermountain, Bachmann etc.

In Zscale most Märklin German stuff and a little bit AZL&MTL


----------



## SvenilVecchio

Athearn, Walthers, Mth in Ho.


----------



## bombardiermike

Walthers, athearn atlas because they make a lot of modern stuff and kits are fun


----------



## cole226

collect pre & post war lionel. run same, with some modern mth, lionel, atlas, bachmann, k-line, intermountain, weaver.

O 3-rail and On30


----------



## marx1

I like steam-Marx,american flyer,roundhouse,varney,mantua..Also like diesel-Athearn,Roco,Atlas,Tyco,Buchmann,just started collecting rivarrosi fm c-liner engines(I don't know why) it seems the older they are the more I like them. Even if there hangin on by a thread?


----------



## dlbraly

cheap stuff


----------



## Cprail43

I started my modeling with bachmann. Now, I've athearn, intermountain, walthers and tyco in my collection. Great idea with the poll anyways!


----------



## Old Bill

Not really a collector, I do have a Rivarossi Big boy a challenger 2 cab forwards, O and a bowser 4-6-2


----------



## SR KARALIS

Lima,only old school 100% Italian production,
now I want to try a start set of the new Lima (Hornby group)


----------



## Old_Hobo

I had to vote for "other", as my brand(s) were not a choice.

I model Intermountain, Athearn, Accurail, Proto 2000, Red Caboose, Walthers Proto, and any others that have fine details and great paint apps and lettering.

Actually, due to the fact that most (HO) pieces now are RTR, my "modelling" is really more "collecting".


----------



## mikek

I'm leaning towards Athearn, because parts seem to be more available. I have a lot of Rivarossi, but many are waiting for parts, especially drive trucks.


----------



## wsboyette

In O gauge, I love Lionel the most, though I have some other stuff I bought at a bargain. In N scale, my favorite is Atlas, though I also have some Con-Cor, Kato, and Bachmann stuff.


----------



## eastrr

*collect?*

atlas and kato.


----------



## Oiler fan

Athearn, P2K, Atlas, Kato, MTH, Broadway Limited, Frateschi, Rivarossi, Trix, Jouef, Austrains, Electrotren, ACME, Fleischman, HAG, Liliput, Piko, some Russian stuff, a Taiwan train from Taiwan.

I collect trains from around the world, so I have a little bit of everything. Just a little on the excessive side. Can I get an amen?


----------



## Fire21

Excess is in the eye of those who can't afford what the other guy has!!


----------



## Oiler fan

True. She doesn't have too many shoes, and I don't have too many trains.


----------



## RKO

As a collector I look for Athearn Genesis, MTH and my favorite Overland. The quality and detail are grate on all three manufactures.


----------



## riogrande

That poll is missing most of the best brands on the HO market such as Athearn and Athearn Genesis, Atlas, ExactRail, Accurail, BLMA, BLI, Intermountain, etc. So I voted other.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

MTH is missing as well, not to mention Atlas, Weaver, and 3rd Rail.


----------



## mnp13

Oiler fan said:


> True. She doesn't have too many shoes, and I don't have too many trains.



I don't have too many of either!!! lol

(Waaaaaaaay more shoes than trains!!


----------



## cid

riogrande said, "That poll is missing most of the best brands on the HO market "

 Kinda noticed that also, I have a bit of IHC, Kato, Athearn, Roundhouse Bachmann, and a lot of etc. 

I don't think I'm trying to "collect" anything, but I guess that's a subjective term...

Cid


----------



## wsboyette

I have accumulated (In O scale) Lionel, Williams, MTH and K-Line, and (in N) I have a lot of Atlas and Bachmann stuff (but prefer Atlas !).


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

The only ones I didn't vote were Roco, Fleischmann, and Arnold. I have no idea what those are... And yes I have Tyco and some other ones.


----------



## doggystyle

KATO, why there's not KATO on the list?


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0

KaDee...???!!
Bachmann and Atlas for me....when I can "un-glue" funds from the house budget....!!
May your freight always run smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## Old_Hobo

These polls have always made me wonder......as of the time of this post, 147.59% have voted.....how do you get more than 100% in any vote.......???


----------



## Magic

This poll is based in Chicago. Enough said.

Magic


----------



## rogruth

Some collect more than one scale or brand if not from Chicago.


----------



## wsboyette

i collect anything in N or O scales that is a good buy, looks good and runs well !


----------



## SD90MAC

For G,I collect Aristocraft,or USA.
For O,I collect MTH.
For HO,Kato,Athearn,Bachman(some walthers rolling stock)
For N,Bachman,Kato.
It really depends on the model I want,and who's looks the best.
And always I like pricing in the low to mid range stuff,lol.


----------



## riogrande

Magic said:


> This poll is based in Chicago. Enough said.
> 
> Magic


So if it's based in Chicago, it should have the following:

Athearn
Athearn Genesis
Atlas
Model Die Casting/Roundhouse
BLMA
Broadway Limited
Concor
ExactRail
Fox Valley
Front Range
Intermountain
Kadee
Rapido
Red Caboose
Tangent
Walthers

Some of those on the polls are more European oriented: 

Horby/British
Flieschmann/German
Marklin/German AC
Trix


----------



## microbuss

tjcruiser said:


> I'd be curious how many have Tyco in the "other" category. Not so much that these are "collector's items" or anything close to that, but it seems many of us have a bunch of 'em from way back when we were kids. Maybe?
> 
> TJ


me for one 
I collect Tycos, Bachmanns, & any billboard/ad cars


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks. Tyco is sort of like the old Chevy of HO. Kinda clunky, a bit dinged up, but still rollin'!

TJ


----------



## riogrande

tjcruiser said:


> Thanks. Tyco is sort of like the old Chevy of HO. Kinda clunky, a bit dinged up, but still rollin'!
> 
> TJ


Hah hah, well, I'd say Athearn and Model Die Casting are the Ford and Chevy of HO trains, Walthers and Atlas are the Toyota's and Nissans, ExactRail and Tangent are the Lexus and Infinities, and Moloco, Rapido, and Spring Mill are the Porsches and Mazerates! Tyco and Lifelike hmm... is there a car analog to train set trains?


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Thanks. Tyco is sort of like the old Chevy of HO. Kinda clunky, a bit dinged up, but still rollin'!
> 
> TJ


Don't you know that there are more old Fords around then Chevy's?


----------



## Water Stop

Why isn't Broadway Limited Imports included on your list? 

Water Stop


----------



## fcwilt

http://www.micro-metakit.com/index.php/en/


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0

And where is AKANE,BALBOA,MAX GRAY,PFM,ORIENTAL, ETC,ETC,ETC!


----------



## riogrande

/topic


----------



## Water Stop

Yes, and where is Broadway Limited Imports?

Water Stop


----------



## AFGP9

With regard to the issue of whether a runner or collector, I am both. I collect American Flyer.
I have collector quality pieces and runner pieces. When buying, I judge what I'm buying by what the condition is. Will it be for running or is it going into one of my display cases. Yes value comes into play if I'm buying for my display cases collection. As far as buying for running, I buy just about anything that, (1), I don't have and (2), I need/want on my layout. If the condition is really bad, no problem. Since there is no real value I get to weather the piece and try for a realistic look. When I attend train shows, show me the good stuff then where is your junk or scratched stuff? I do have some nice rolling stock on the layout but there might be a rare or quality duplicate in a case.


----------



## Cycleops

I don't understand why you would tie yourself to one brand. As someone pointed out there are quite a few notable exceptions.


----------



## riogrande

In the case of American Flyer, it is S scale and there isn't very many makers in that scale so it is by nature limited.


----------



## AFGP9

The simple and short answer to why I collect only American Flyer is I like it. Also there so many different pieces available why branch out. Have you ever checked the different variations that exist? Lastly, unlike other things I have collected in my life, American Flyer holds it's value. Value isn't the driving reason I collect but it is a nice side benefit.


----------



## Water Stop

I have one BLI loco, an HO Consolidation, and I like it so much that I've ordered a BLI Heavy Mikado too!

Now I'll have models of the engines that my Dad used to fire for the Pennsy in the early 1940's.

Water Stop


----------



## /6 matt

All my stuff I work with is HO.

I have a bachmann gp-40 in Santa fe livery from a trainset my parents bought me circa 2002

I also have to bachmann ft's in warbonnett livery, one is a 90's model, the other is the newer heavier frame design, both are 8 wheel drive 8 wheel pickup, they are by far my best runners.

I got a 80's-90's model bachmann 2-8-0 atsf #705 in intensive care

And lastly I got a 60's model bachmann usra 0-6-0 atsf #2126 that I just recently let the smoke out of.

My rolling stock is comprised of the bachmann stuff that came with the gp, also I have some life like stuff from a bachmann set my sister had in the late 80's, and when I bought the ft's they came with 5 90's model aethern Budd cars.


----------



## /6 matt

Also too I got the 4-4-2 Lionel Santa fe flyer from the 90's, that was my first train set. My second set was an mth dash 8 Amtrak work train. I still have them but I have no room for o gauge. Someday I wanna do a small garden railroad with them.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

I got another Rivarossi train a few days ago, so I guess I have 2 so far.


----------



## captaincog

Besides Lionel, some K-Line, MTH, and Dorfan! I know....Dorfan? Yeah, I got hooked.


----------



## Cycleops

captaincog said:


> Besides Lionel, some K-Line, MTH, and Dorfan! I know....Dorfan? Yeah, I got hooked.


Never heard of Dorfan before so checked them out. I don't know how many on here are aware. They are seriously charming! Apparently they were marketed as educational as you could easily take them apart and customers were encouraged to do so. I can imagine they might be very expensive.


----------



## Water Stop

ATLAS and BROADWAY LIMITED IMPORTS!

Why weren't they on the list of choices? 

Water Stop


----------



## Ricky Tanner

You need to put MTH on the list.


----------



## longbow57ca

Hello, The trains I collect, Marx and American Flyer trains. When go to a train shows these are the trains I look for. I also buy off Ebay too and other auctions as well. This a great hobby, I love it and lots of fun to collect and run trains. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## RonthePirate

Ives was my "other" choice. I guess the poll didn't allow for so many other brands.


----------



## Don F

I have mostly Weaver Models Ultra Line freight cars, some MTH, Lionel, K Line, Williams, Atlas and RMT. I have been involved in a forum club car program since 2006. We did a different car each year consisting of either three or six number sets. Unfortunately, Weaver has closed its doors, and our club car program is on hold until we see what Lionel plans to do with the Weaver tooling it acquired. According to Mike Reagan, it will be several months before any former Weaver products are produced by Lionel. It will be interesting to see how the production is marketed.
Don


----------



## mjrfd99

Mostly Atlas. Worked around the corner from them. Lots of Athern rolling stock and Locos too


----------



## callmeIshmael2

T-Man, I and many, many others on this forum owe you a huge Thanks for all the unselfish work and sharing of useful info. you do for the forum. The stuff you save enriches us all!


----------



## 86TA355SR

3R O:
K-Line (passenger cars only)
Lionel 
3rd Rail/Sunset


2R O:
Overland Limited
Precision Scale Company
USH/KTM
Key


----------



## NWHOOSIER

HO collector here. 
Steamers: 1 Bachman,1Mantua,1 Rivarosso. 
Diesel: 13 Athearns and 1 Lionel.
Rolling stock: 50% Athearn,40% Roundhouse and 10% all others.
Engineer: 1 55 year old kid disguised as a grown man.


----------



## Sweet Dreamer

I only recently got my old train stuff out of the attic. I am in shock at the prices differences today. Fortunately I bought a lot of stuff way back when,....

I have 6 Athearn SW7 locomotives, all undecorated. The price is still marked on the box. They were $25.50 each back then. Today I can't find replacements for less than $135.00 each, and some are even $269.00 each. I can't believe it! I am really lucky that I bought 6 of these when I was a kid!

I also bought the Athearn undecorated hopper car kits. They were only $4.00 each back then. And fortunately I have 16 of them. All still in the original boxes and untouched. I also bought Kadee couplers for them along with tons of flex track and switches. 

If I had to buy all this stuff at today's prices, forget it! 

In the meantime, I'm getting back into model railroading. 

I may as well. I already have all this stuff. I may as well play with it now.


----------



## NAJ

When I built my first layout back in the 70's trains and train accessories were readily available in most stores, Kidde City (now Toy's R Us), Bradlees, Two Guys, Grants, Kay Bee, etc and most were Tyco but I got my hands on an AHM catalog (1973) and was "wowed" by the trains, figures, accessories that were available and I still have that catalog so although they are not top of the line by today's standards I am still looking for AHM stuff for the small layout I am putting together, its a nostalgic, sentimental thing.
I have a few AHM pieces of rolling stock and my 4 locomotives are all AHM.


----------



## Waddy

MTH locomotives.

rolling stock from everywhere and anywhere.

Waddy


----------



## VegasN

I collect anything in my price range.


----------



## Malsnake

*Marklin for Me*

I am currently finally making the transition from Collector to Runner as I have a room available again. I have a pretty extensive collection of Marklin HO equipment, some dating back quite some time. The majority though is Marklin Digital, its just beautiful equipment. Also have a relatively small set of Z scale we use for Christmas.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc

Z Scale lately so Micro Trains there since they are the only ones with proper magnetic couplers. I like the Rokuhan road bed track in Z also.

Really I have no loyalties to any brands. 

I really like this HO Kato locomotive I have.


----------



## UPCollector

G: USA Trains, Aristocraft and LGB/Marklin
O: Lionel
HO: Athern, Broadway Limited, Walthers, Kato
N: Kato


----------



## tooter

I collect tooters.


----------



## Don F

tooter said:


> I collect tooters.


Who is the manufacturer? The ore cars look like old Atlas, 70's kits, then K line, then RMT.
Don


----------



## 4G-Man

I just selected Lionel - don't really collect a particular brand (yet) but sure I will sometime. I selected Lionel because I only have two sets and both are Lionel; well that's not all true, we have a battery operated New Bright, bigger than our O scale, not sure what it is. It was my wife's dads, he only set it up at Christmas. Two reasons he bought it 1) his grandfather worked for the RXR (he was a painter, if you've ever been. In the Omaha depot/museum, he painted the inside, all the artwork too) 2) my FIL worked for PIE trucking and this particular caboose has the PIE logo. Other than that he was not a train guy. They were going to toss it and my wife took claims to it. Still works fine.


----------



## Old_Hobo

That "brand" list badly needs to be added to....as it is, it's mostly scales other than H.O., and since H.O. has the biggest market share, there should be some choices in there.....

Just sayin'.....


----------



## Dieseler

Selected marx and lionel .


----------



## mopac

Old_Hobo said:


> That "brand" list badly needs to be added to....
> 
> I would say Old Hobo is correct. The "other" Is a larger amount
> than all brands listed add up to.
> 
> Athearn and BLI probably make up a large part of "other".
> 
> And then there is Atlas.


----------



## RonthePirate

With all the brands out there, and if the list is going to be anywhere near complete,
there may have to be two polls.

Maybe three: one for O, one for HO, and for the rest, since that's small in comparison to the top two.


----------



## IronManStark

Hello, my collection is HO scale. Most of it is bachmann & Rivarossi 
All of my passengers are rivarossi. Most of my rolling stock is a mix of what I find in my price range , or what I am able to repair! Lol my diesels are bachmann spectrum line. My steamers are all rivarossi that I re powered with bachmann motors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

IronManStark said:


> Hello, my collection is HO scale. Most of it is bachmann & Rivarossi
> All of my passengers are rivarossi. Most of my rolling stock is a mix of what I find in my price range , or what I am able to repair! Lol my diesels are bachmann spectrum line. My steamers are all rivarossi that I re powered with bachmann motors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have two Rivarossi Milwaukee Road passenger cars.....love 'em!


----------



## IronManStark

VegasN said:


> I have two Rivarossi Milwaukee Road passenger cars.....love 'em!




That is how my collection started. I got two rivarossi Milwaukee road cars in rough shape. The paint was junk, and had no trucks. I took the paint off. Got a few trucks. Painted them the Polar Express scheme... fell in love with them a bit. Now the rest is , we history lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don53

*Marx Trains.*

I collect O gauge Marx trains like I had growing up. And also because of their durability, simplicity and readily available parts at very affordable prices. Being a sheet metal mechanic by trade, I enjoy fixing the damaged tin pieces.
I had a basic set from Montgomery ward with the tin litho rolling stock powered by an 898 when I was a kid. I have over the years collected other sets including similar sets and gave them to my children. Now the grand kids are of age and are interested, so I am gathering set pieces for them. I'm still new to the later plastic, but am learning. I do have a question if anyone could help. Is there a track-side actuator for the Marx O Scale Marlines Operating Box Car #249319? Thanks!


----------



## VegasN

Don53 said:


> I collect O gauge Marx trains like I had growing up. And also because of their durability, simplicity and readily available parts at very affordable prices. Being a sheet metal mechanic by trade, I enjoy fixing the damaged tin pieces.
> I had a basic set from Montgomery ward with the tin litho rolling stock powered by an 898 when I was a kid. I have over the years collected other sets including similar sets and gave them to my children. Now the grand kids are of age and are interested, so I am gathering set pieces for them. I'm still new to the later plastic, but am learning. I do have a question if anyone could help. Is there a track-side actuator for the Marx O Scale Marlines Operating Box Car #249319? Thanks!



I can't help you with that one....
I'd post that in the O Gauge section. Much more likely to find the proper help there.


----------



## Colorado1445

Why is there no option for ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Vincent

I only started three weeks ago, but I have researched off-and-on through the years. I prefer Bachman because they have a wide choice and I want to keep things compatible. However, If I found what I wanted from a different company, I would get it.


----------



## tkruger

Vincent said:


> I only started three weeks ago, but I have researched off-and-on through the years. I prefer Bachman because they have a wide choice and I want to keep things compatible. However, If I found what I wanted from a different company, I would get it.


I prefer NCE and Digitrax for the same reason regarding DCC. If you by DCC ready locomotive you can avoid any compatibility issues by adding your own decoders. Personally I mainly buy DCC ready or DC for this vary reason. Adding the decoders is not that difficult. 

If running DC then all locomotives made in the last several years should be compatible as long as they will accept your minimum radius.


----------



## MohawkMike

In order:

Lionel
MTH 
Williams
other...

I prefer scale (3 rail) in O gauge.


----------



## santafealltheway

tjcruiser said:


> I'd be curious how many have Tyco in the "other" category. Not so much that these are "collector's items" or anything close to that, but it seems many of us have a bunch of 'em from way back when we were kids. Maybe?
> 
> TJ


The only thing that makes ANYTHING a collectible, is someone wanting to collect it.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Again, kind of a useless poll....looks like it was done for O scale.....

What we need are brand polls for *every* scale....those would be much more useful....


----------



## Chaostrain

I don't collect by brand. I collect by if I like what I see and I have the money for it. So, yeah, my collection is a total mixed bag.


----------



## riogrande

Same. I buy whatever fits my modeling goals so I have a wide variety.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have way more Broadway Limited than any other brand. I do not consider myself a collector. Have a friend that is. He seldom runs his trains, keeps them sealed in a jar on the porch so to speak. He uses latex gloves when touching them and has a fit when I just pull mine out of the box. I enjoy my trains. They are not irreplaceable by any means. Some might be hard to get now, but patience and I can find them i would guess.

I just build and design and play, hope it works like I want it to and then scramble like the dickens to make it work if it doesn't. I have more than 70 locomotives, so really none of them get a lot of wear as I use all of them. 

My favorite train is the Southern Pacific daylight train with Broadway Limited ALCO PA, I run an ABA with it and it pulls the 20 car train with no problems. I do keep all of my engines in the original boxes and in a dry place. Cars go into large fitted cardborad boxes on occassion. I have an area where I set up trains. Normally the train I am going to be messing with is out 5-6 days. I call it natural weathering, lol. 

I would like to see the poll expanded to cover the more current equipment available. 

My first train was a Lionel when I was 6 years old. I had it until about 10 years ago when it was destroyed in a fire. I could see me getting involved with another one, but using N scale gives me so much more room to do the things I envision. And the technology to do it pretty easily.


----------



## Moviefan2k4

At the moment, I've collected three buildings from Wal-Mart's line of villages. I've looked at Department 56 and Lemax, but most of their stuff is too expensive.


----------



## Lee Willis

I answered this and voted in the poll more than a year ago, but on revisiting it today I had two comments:

1) Maybe it is time to replace this poll with a new one, since this is many years old, and change/add to the list of manufacturers. Several popular current brands, most notably MTH, aren't even listed, a majority of my 140 locos are MTH, and so are those of many of O-Gauge collectors. 

2) I don't really collect by manufacturer, just the locos I want. I suspect that is the case with most model train enthusiasts.


----------



## Vincent

Lee, another good idea might be to start a thread asking where you buy your accessories.


----------



## riogrande

Colorado1445 said:


> Why is there no option for ALL OF THEM!


Or how about an option for none of them. I didn't see any of the brands I collect. Zero, zip, nada!

Tangent
Moloco
Wheels of Time
Intermountain
ExactRail
Spring Mill Hobbies
Athearn/Genesis
Atlas
ScaleTrains
Trainworx
Accurail
MDC
Bowser

Good grief, anything worth having is totally missing from the list. Time to create a list for the present day!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, other does get 55% of the vote, so I think the poll is a bit out of date.


----------



## rogruth

What about making this list by scale with companies listed?
O 3 Rail
Atlas 
Lionel
MTH
Williams
and others.


----------



## Old_Hobo

How about one that cites current brands by scale?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

It would seem to me, that when 55+ percent of the group models other, it is time to change the format.

I buy/use/play with Kato and Broadway Limited in N scale. I do not collect them, they are toys to me, to be played with. Unfortunately I don't run the wheels off of them, because I have bought too many of the darned things. Would like to know what others buy, and feel are the quality all of us are looking for. I have been told that Atlas makes a good N scale. Bachman is supposed to be improving. I have a few Bachmans, but without sound. So they never come out to play.

My Hobby Shop owner does not sell Atlas or Bachman. Says he has had too many problems with them. He will not order them.


----------



## MichaelE

riogrande said:


> Good grief, anything worth having is totally missing from the list. Time to create a list for the present day!:thumbsup:


You mean like Brawa, LS, ACME, ESU, TRIX, Piko, and others then?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Does anyone on the site have the power to change this. If not why does it exist, as it does not reflect the majority of the site members.

I would think the purpose of this is to give a new buy the idea of what is best to buy for their layouts. 

This does not reflect or give any information that is relevant for me.


----------



## Guest

A new poll, or maybe a few polls, could be created that are more up to date and relevant. I believe a poll is limited to only 10 options which makes it difficult for an all scales poll. Such a poll can not adequately cover all brands. In O gauge there is Lionel, MTH, Williams, Atlas, Menards, 3rd Rail, K-Line, Marx and a few others. 10 choices is barely enough for O but leaves no choices for other scales. I suggest a poll for each scale. It would allow enough choices and be more meaningful to those who work in that scale. An N scaler could create a poll listing as many N scales brands as possible, an HO guy does the same for HO, and so on. Anyone can create a poll so it just takes someone to do it.


----------



## riogrande

Country Joe said:


> A new poll, or maybe a few polls, could be created that are more up to date and relevant. I believe a poll is limited to only 10 options which makes it difficult for an all scales poll. Such a poll can not adequately cover all brands. In O gauge there is Lionel, MTH, Williams, Atlas, Menards, 3rd Rail, K-Line, Marx and a few others. 10 choices is barely enough for O but leaves no choices for other scales. I suggest a poll for each scale. It would allow enough choices and be more meaningful to those who work in that scale. An N scaler could create a poll listing as many N scales brands as possible, an HO guy does the same for HO, and so on. Anyone can create a poll so it just takes someone to do it.


For sure. There is not one brand listed in this poll which I have, and I have the following in my collection (and I might have missed one or two:

Athearn
Atlas
Bowser
Broadway Limited
Details West
ExactRail
Fox Valley
Intermountain
Moloco
Robins Rails
Spring Mill Hobbies
Stewart Hobbies
Tangent
Trainworx
Walthers
Wheels of Time

None of the above are in the poll and most are very popular in the US and abroad as well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sadly, the poll feature doesn't have nearly enough slots to list all of those, so the whole idea is somewhat flawed.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Maybe set the poll up by Scale. It seems most of the listed ones are O scale.

I have decided the only manufacturer I am going to use is Kato for N scale. I have close to 30 Broadway limited locomotives, that I will be selling soon. Kato is not as detailed, nor does it have the sound quality of BLI or Scale trains, but it just runs better on my track. No where near as critical on how clean the track is.

I have purchase qui te a few Kato locomotives over the last few months. Have had one set of SD40's that have hour and hours of operation on them. Still run perfect and negotiate my track with very few problems. If I spend a couple of hours cleaning the track and run the BLI they work fine for a couple of days, then start their just stopping dead in the track. My track is too large for me to spend all my time cleaning it just to run their trains. I can leave the track set for months and the Kato's work just fine. 

I have had Bachman, BLI, Rapido, Intermountain, Scale Trains and Fox Valley. None of them come close to comparing with Kato for my use.


----------



## Guest

I created an O gauge poll back in April. This should take you there:

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=180318

Starting a new thread and creating a poll is easy. You can have up to 15 options on the poll and you can allow multiple answers. 

I suggest that one HO guy start an HO poll and one N guy start an N poll. It's easy and fun. I would do it but I don't know the brands that should be included since I'm not active in either scale.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I am getting ready to head out to Durango and Silverton to ride the Narrow gauge train, next wednesday. Will be there thru the weekend, when I get back I will try to set up an N scale Poll.


----------



## Old_Hobo

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, other does get 55% of the vote, so I think the poll is a bit out of date.


Plus, if you add up all the percentages voted on, it comes out to way more than 100%....the poll is quite useless as is....hwell:


----------



## riogrande

Since the poll can't handle enough choices, logically it could be broken up into categories.

The original poll seem to be largely European and old brands. There should be one for current American HO brands, N scale etc. But even my list wouldn't fit onto a 10 choice poll, so as the old song I say tomato, you say tomoto... lets call the whole thing off.


----------



## DanERIE

I’m into N-Scale so mine are Kato, Atlas, Lifelike , Micro-Trains and Con-Cor.

In HO, I still have a bunch of Athearn blue box ATSF diesels, freight cars, cabooses and passenger cars. Cass RR 3-truck Heisler and other stuff for my HO layout that never got built.


----------



## wvgca

hmm .. well, there's a difference between USE and COLLECT ....
I USE mostly geared steam, and that is mostly newer Bachmann, some brass ..
But I COLLECT brass, just sits on the shelf mostly, lol


----------



## flyboy2610

What I _"collect"_, I use!


----------



## Flynn9340

Reckers said:


> *LOL* Ya gotta be kidding! This minute may be the only time American Flyer runs neck-and-neck with Lionel and outstrips H&O!


Lionel of course!!!:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Mixed Freight

I have been into N-scale for a long time, but have been taking up a larger interest in O-gauge the last 4 or 5 years. I'm not fussy, I collect any affordable and decent quality brands that offers trains in pre-bankruptcy blue "Rock Island" schemes. :thumbsup: Scale or plausible only, no fantasy R.I. paint schemes.

I find it a little too limiting (okay, maybe WAY too limiting) to just collect a particular brand name or two. :thumbsdown: Heck with that.


----------



## rsv1ho

HO only, but my son does N scale.

I voted Bachmann and other. Collect and run in order of affection.

Rivarossi - Introduced to the brand in the 1960's. First engine was the Plymouth Switcher. Sold it many years ago. Just replaced it. Nostalgia purchase. Others - 4-4-0's, Y6 Mallets, Mikado. Aspire to a Big Boy.

Atlas RS-3 & S2 diesels - Great runners
Life-like (Proto 2000 Series) - Like the packaging, nice runners.
Mantua
Bachmann


----------



## 65446

There are so so MANY replies I didn't read because I believe the OP question is a moot point (I am sorry if I'm repeating another's reply).
I'll take a guess that the majority of MRRers don't collect just one make of engines and rolling stock or structures.. I think it's fair to say we make purchases based solely on what is the best priced/most detailed/best running-quality/or even, livery acuracy.
We may have 2 RDCs by Athearn, 4 steam by Bmann, 1 RS3 by Atlas, and a Walthers doodle bug... all bought due TO the above criteria...


----------



## videobruce

Other than Lionel & American Flyer, the choices are nill for American & Japanese names (which is why 'Other' has the most votes).
Frankly, I'm amazed Bachman got that many votes.


----------



## Jaimoe

G Scale - LGB, USA Trains, AristoCraft, and Hartland Locomotive Works.

I have mostly LGB acquired over the past 30 years, but am now focusing on the others.


----------



## mvdeschane

I don't collect any particular brand. I model the Northern Pacific and locomotives for this line are now few and far between. I have Athearn, Atlas, Life Like Proto 2000, Bachmann, Rivarossi, Varney, Mantua and Model Die Casting represented on my layout. Rolling stock is the same, I haven't collected any particular brand.


----------



## 65446

deleted...Admin may remove.


----------



## 65446

ditto


----------



## Chops

Since my first Electrotren piece in 1975, I've been picking up more and more. Most of my countrymen don't know England from Outer Elbonia, so if it has buffers it smoozes its way into Henley. I hit a gold strike in Arizona of Electrotren, recently. He really wanted to get out and was letting me have stuff for half off. He also has a nice 2 rail Der Adler set that is way below typical market. Anyone interested, rfrey99@ebay.com. I only cherry picked his collection, he has plenty more. 










Unique Electrotren wagons, so happy to have them.









It's taken over twenty years to find my favorite piece: the olive oil jug cars. Now I got three! 😀


----------



## Old_Hobo

There are too many popular brands that this poll does not include, which makes this poll useless….


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Old_Hobo said:


> There are too many popular brands that this poll does not include, which makes this poll useless….


It really took you eleven years to come to this conclusion? 

*Posted on:*











Vish said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Its time for a quick poll.Which brand of model trains do you collect?
> 
> Just curious to know which brands you guys collect..this will give me some idea of what you guys would like to read. I hope to build toypedia using the poll results too. Hoping to get a good response!


----------



## Old_Hobo

The fact that it has been like it is for eleven years is ridiculous…..fix it John, instead of ridiculing your members….

Do something useful…..


----------



## 65446

*Hopefully, in finally*:
I doubt more than 2% of model rails world wide purchase components by being exclusive to one or two brands..We obtain all of it by need of type/kind/what's available, reputation of manufacturer, quality, and price..
Never met anyone in the hobby who only buys Riv., or Athearn, or Bmann, or BLI, or Atlas, or Walthers, or Lionel, or, or, or, or...It's what each offers and if they have what you need...Dats it !


----------



## Old_Hobo

True…..on the other hand, the list in this poll doesn’t include some of the biggest and most popular model railroad companies….Atlas, Athearn, Intermountain, etc, and seems to cater to a lot of European brands, even though those have very, very few votes…..

When “other” adds up to more than half the respondents, then something is obviously amiss….

The title of the poll could/should be, “What brands are your favourites?”….that would be more appropriate….


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Old_Hobo said:


> The fact that it has been like it is for eleven years is ridiculous…..fix it John, instead of ridiculing your members….
> 
> Do something useful…..


Not my poll, and changing the poll after eleven years would make all the results meaningless anyway. If this bugs you so much, start your own poll with your favorite brands. It's not up to site administration to do this kind of manipulation of posts.

In other words, if it bugs you, you fix it. It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Old_Hobo

That figures….


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Old_Hobo said:


> That figures….


That figures? You're too lazy to start your own poll, but not too lazy to complain about one that someone else started. 😂


----------



## Old_Hobo

Ok, but this poll is so old and irrelevent, not to mention useless…..

Delete it, and I’ll start a new one….sound good to you?


----------



## MichaelE

Don't forget _all_ of the brands.


----------



## RedJimmy1955

Morning Vish! I almost solely collect K Line smoking cabooses.........so far I am up to 22 cabeese! To me they are budget friendly; colourful; are great conversation pieces; and the detail such as moveable doors...swinging chains are eye catchers....and some are lighted. DID I MENTION THEY SMOKE??? Mrs Red Jimmy dislikes the smoke (yay) from both steam engine (or Diesel).... and it's a hit with guests. Other than those, I am slowly working on collecting F3 and/or F7s.........


----------



## Mr_honk_honk

I mostly use Kato for track and Atlas for models


----------



## Chops

I model in British HO. I find some Electrotren pieces irrresistably unique and work them in. To most North Americans, anything with buffers is European, and ergo, Britain is Europe and it sneaks in quite nicely.


----------



## pmcgurin

I have collected Kato passenger cars, because of the availability of interior lighting kits.


----------



## Valsmere

Marklin since pretty much since I was a teenager. Fifty years old now still going after Marklin


----------



## MichaelE

Mother Märklin makes some fine models.


----------



## Valsmere

MichaelE said:


> Mother Märklin makes some fine models.


My lfather had gifted me my first set and still have it with many more now. 
I love there quality I do wish they would do more American prototypes but I always seem to find some that spark my interest. So that being said a good mixture is sitting on my shelves lol


----------



## MichaelE

I run DC/DCC, but I have a brand new Märklin my son bought for me two Christmases ago because he didn't know they were AC locomotives. It's a DCC/Digital Br.17. It sits in a display setting on my Modell Eisenbahn. It's a shame I can't run it. It's brand new. Or was brand new a year ago.


----------



## Valsmere

That’s a pretty locomotive too. could you add a small loop to run it? I am lucky that I’m still in the planning stage for my layout. I’m going to add in a small loop with a siding for a logging scene.


----------



## MichaelE

I thought about it, but the only spot I could possibly shoehorn it in is dedicated to Swiss RhB and Swiss scenery.


----------



## Valsmere

MichaelE said:


> I thought about it, but the only spot I could possibly shoehorn it in is dedicated to Swiss RhB and Swiss scenery.


Ah understood, I am lucky since I have started construction yet. I have some more leeway with which direction I want to go. However I won’t be able to run the loggers on the ac system. Separate loop separate controls a layout next to a layout is really the only way I can do it.


----------



## DonW

Michael I think I'd build a shelf run around the top of room to run that Marklin, too beautiful to just sit in the park on display,


----------



## yardmaster54

I mostly have Bachmann.


----------



## daveo228i

As a kid late 40’s and into 50’s it was Lionel O. Over the years I tried HO. Having been away from model trains for years, I just recently started with Marklin Z. I’m fascinated and hooked on these little trains. Patience is the number one prerequisite.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MichaelE

And excellent eyesight.


----------



## daveo228i

MichaelE said:


> And excellent eyesight.


Got that right…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scott7891

I collect whatever has the features I want, no brand loyalty. Since I like steam in HO the only companies that consistently put out that are Bachmann and Broadway Limited. Everyone else is strictly diesel only or make steam I'm not big in to or at least isn't a priority at the moment (Athearn).


----------



## artfull dodger

I got into HO scale brass in my teenage years and never looked back. My collection has come and gone a few times as job struggles thru the years. Now that I am in a stable union job, I have gotten back into HO brass, but with a focus on Nickel Plate Road models, mostly from Overland Models but brass imports as well.


----------



## Chops

I'm sure you've thought of converting it, MichealE, what is your take on that?


----------



## Chops

And Electrotren, out of Spain. I run it on my OO British gig, as to the balance of North Americans, anything with a buffer is European, England is European, ergo, must be British. Love this vintage stuff.


----------



## Chops

Strange, hit wrong key and cannot delete the above. I was saying I also collect Electrotren, out of Spain.


----------

